# The Legend Of Zelda: Main theme



## HansZimmer

This is the first track of the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

This piece was originally composed by the japan composer Koji Kondo for the videogame "The Legend of Zelda". 
The theme was for the title screen and for the overworld.

It's now considered the main theme of the franchise.

For the 25th anniversay of Zelda franchise, Nintendo published a soundtrack album with a symphonic orchestra: "The Legend of Zelda 25th anniversary symphony".

This track is contained in that album.

Vote in the poll, if you want.


----------



## HansZimmer

The scores are wrong.

Horrible: 1 point

It's quite bad: 2 points

and so on...


It's not that it's important to vote (simply read the text), but it's important for calculating the score at the end.


----------



## Art Rock

HansZimmer said:


> The scores are wrong.
> 
> Horrible: 1 point
> 
> It's quite bad: 2 points
> 
> and so on...
> 
> It's not that it's important to vote (simply read the text), but it's important for calculating the score at the end.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## HansZimmer

Thanks for your votes.

The score of "The Legend of Zelda - Main theme" is the following:
(2*1 + 1*3 + 1*4 + 1*5 + 1*6) / 6 = 3.33

3.33 can be translated as "quite good".


----------

